# New Masterbuilt Electric Smoker



## beets (Aug 19, 2011)

The first 2 things I smoked (brisket & pork butt) were black & bitter. They were juicey but the outside was over powering.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome beets.....Next time cut way, way, back on the smoke... you only need a little for flavoring.


----------

